# Polishing Cobra Oar Lock



## Yukon77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Running Sawyer wrapped oars in Cobra Oarlocks. I'm finding that the wrapped oars do not seem to rotate in the oarlocks as smoothly or easily as I hoped. I am wondering if folks smooth and polish the inside of the cobra oarlocks (bottom half) to help reduce the friction when feathering. I would not expect to polish the "upper" inside of the oarlocks as I would not want to change the amount of force it takes to pop the oars out.

I would imagine folks have experimented with this and would really appreciate the pros/cons. Many thanks.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I have sanded mine with really fine sandpaper. You can also use dish soap to lube them up.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Buffing wheel and jeweler's rouge (white) - Harbor Freight sells a kit for like $6 with 2 different wheels and both red and white rouge, 1/4" arbor. Use a variable speed drill and vise. Or 800/1000 grit sandpaper, wet if you want a really slippery finish.
Big old hunk of wax softened over any kind of flame and rubbed especially up against the stops and for 4-6 inces down will let your wraps slide. Many threads on this subject, you can use everything from suntan lotion to Dr. Bronners, but for lasting effect I've found wax works best, even in 100+ degree temps. Plus you can carry a little piece in your patch kit and renew when needed.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

You may also need to tune your oar locks:

OARLOCK TUNING GUIDE


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Apply paraffin wax to the rope wraps to decrease the friction.


----------



## Yukon77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the information folks.


----------

